# Bodnik Slick Stick



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

WOW...no one shoots these bows


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

I got one. Very nice bow for the money. Hard to go wrong with this bow considering the 30 year transferable warranty. About the only thing you could say against it is the finish is a bit rough and not smooth but it is not bad at all. I got mine from Kustom king for $290 delivered. She draws smooth and is quite fast and silent. Hard to beat that.

Steve


----------



## Ringlight (May 5, 2015)

One of mine is a Quick Stick and I am very happy with its performance.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

meatCKR said:


> I got one. Very nice bow for the money. Hard to go wrong with this bow considering the 30 year transferable warranty. About the only thing you could say against it is the finish is a bit rough and not smooth but it is not bad at all. I got mine from Kustom king for $290 delivered. She draws smooth and is quite fast and silent. Hard to beat that.
> 
> Steve





Ringlight said:


> One of mine is a Quick Stick and I am very happy with its performance.



Well guys I ordered one. Looks like a great bow for the price. 

http://www.kustomkingarchery.com/Slick-Stick-Longbow/productinfo/4742/4363|4366|4373/


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

meatCKR said:


> I got one. Very nice bow for the money. Hard to go wrong with this bow considering the 30 year transferable warranty. About the only thing you could say against it is the finish is a bit rough and not smooth but it is not bad at all. I got mine from Kustom king for $290 delivered. She draws smooth and is quite fast and silent. Hard to beat that.
> 
> Steve





Ringlight said:


> One of mine is a Quick Stick and I am very happy with its performance.



What kind of speed are you guys getting with this bow?


----------



## webster2 (Nov 24, 2013)

On a side note, for those wishing to sharpen their instinctive shooting skills 'Wolfie' has a number of YouTube videos providing useful form tips in a simple and uncomplicated style...a nice change from typical instruction vids out there. He understands the basics of good instinctive form, keeps it simple, won't bore you with a numbing list of form details and is an excellent shot. 

If your shooting has become more tedious or not as enjoyable as you'd like, give him a look.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

webster2 said:


> On a side note, for those wishing to sharpen their instinctive shooting skills 'Wolfie' has a number of YouTube videos providing useful form tips in a simple and uncomplicated style...a nice change from typical instruction vids out there. He understands the basics of good instinctive form, keeps it simple, won't bore you with a numbing list of form details and is an excellent shot.
> 
> If your shooting has become more tedious or not as enjoyable as you'd like, give him a look.


I would agree 100%. He has great videos.


----------



## meatCKR (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't have a chrono so not sure of the speeds but she seems right up there with my recurves.


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Slick stick should be here in a couple days


----------



## SierraMtns (Aug 20, 2010)

Where did you guys start the nock points? 1/2"?


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

I received mine a couple of days ago. The nocking point was installed by Bearpaw set to 1/2 inch seems to be perfect or very near to perfect. Nice little bow it is truly a joy to shoot. you will love it, less forgiving than my longer generic longbow but more rewarding if I do my part. Also the recommended 71/4 brace hight seem to work for me. I feel the smoothest with 71/4-73/8". 
Have fun!
Marton


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

After reading this thread and watching a few videos I tried to order the bow on sale but the 58/45 pound model I wanted was sold out. I think the price was $257 which seemed lower than everywhere I looked. How do you like the bow? My draw is 28 with a compound and I pull low 60's so I thought this was the best for a deer hunting for me.


----------



## marton.j (Jun 23, 2015)

NCBuck!
I had to wait 17 weeks for mine, it was worth the time. It is smooth to draw and quick on release. How will I feel about it a year or so later? To early to tell, for now puts smile on my face every time I pick it up. I will report back after 20-25000 shots (about 6 months) what I learned about the bow by then. Right now I can say go for it you will like it.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

I had one in 45# and did a review of it on trad gang. I loved that bow but traded it off in awe of a bear. I just bought another one in 55# and am excited to get it. I tried to order one this summer and couldn't and then I waited to long the past few weeks when they were back in stock. Got lucky and found a used one.

Fast and forgiving bow that truly is an awesome bang for your buck


----------

